# Ebook or link...



## Karate_Warrior (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello.
Is it someone who have an Ebook or a link about Hapkido Techniques???


----------



## bobster_ice (May 5, 2006)

Do you do Hapkido? OR do you just want to know some techniques?


----------



## Davejlaw (May 5, 2006)

I know of some great books, websites and dvd's for Hapkido info. It's not my school or even my federation but there are some good video clips at www.hapkiyoosool.com. One of the best books on our art is "Hapkido: philosophy,tradition, technique... by Marc Tedeschi (sp?) If you're looking for an instructional dvd go to www.hapkido.com which is my grandmaster's website and there you can purchase a great dvd of one of Grandmaster West's seminars from 2005. Hope this helps...


----------



## Paul B (May 5, 2006)

Karate_Warrior said:
			
		

> Hello.
> Is it someone who have an Ebook or a link about Hapkido Techniques???


 
Hi KW,

As Dave mentioned there is a ton of reference material out there to be had...and while you can't go wrong with the material he mentioned..please keep in mind that the absolute best way to learn about Hapkido is to go to a class. That way..the experience is first-hand and you can come to your own conclusions.


----------



## Davejlaw (May 6, 2006)

Couldn't agree more with Paul. I first went to a Hapkido seminar and watched then went to a class and tried it for myself. I loved Hapkido right away and knew that it would be "my art". I think that it's a great martial art to start with rather than a more flashy, complicated art (which are great too!)


----------



## Karate_Warrior (Oct 19, 2006)

bobster_ice said:


> Do you do Hapkido? OR do you just want to know some techniques?


 
Just want to know some techniques.:ultracool


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 19, 2006)

Go to www.google.com and seach for "hapkido techniques."
That will give you over 229,000 links to sites containing what you are looking for.  The first couple of hundred links to sites should be what you are wanting.

AoG


----------



## Hapkid0ist (Nov 10, 2006)

this is one of my favorites.

http://hapkido.netro.com.au/index_files/Technique.htm


----------

